

What will the Apple TV Controller look like? - unwiredben
http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/what-will-the-apple-tv-controller-look-like

======
unwiredben
I don't think Apple has to worry about the lead times for "console gaming"
that MS and Sony and Nintendo do. They don't have a "buy-in-store" business to
protect the way the other makers do, something that bit Sony really hard with
the PSP Go launch. Apple also has its own stores and some eager retailers that
don't want to be shut out of the iPad (3rd) Christmas rush.

I think they could end up doing some serious gaming on the new Apple TV,
especially if they focus on streaming the game app into the Apple TV's limited
local storage, rather than having them all downloaded locally. The Apple TV is
also an AirPlay receiver, and that means that iPads and iTouches make great
game CPUs and controllers for the big screen.

